

If GumRoad and StubHub Had a Baby Who Was a Sports Fan - BoxRowSeat - jeffclark
http://www.boxrowseat.com

======
jeffclark
My fun little side project. I needed a place to sell my Bruins season tickets
without StubHub gorging me on commission, or gorging my buyers on "convenience
fees".

So, I learned Rails and scratched my own itch.

Would love to hear what you think.

~~~
revorad
Try and put the sign up form after the user has described a ticket. If
possible, avoid setting up a password and just ask for an email. Once someone
puts in even a few seconds entering info, they have a vested interest to not
quit the process.

These little things take extra time to get right, but help conversion.

I'm not a big sports fan (and not in the US), otherwise I'd have more useful
feedback.

~~~
jeffclark
Thanks - I'm already working on exactly this :)

------
revorad
One more thing: Your featured listings page looks more convincing than the
homepage. I'd put at least a few listings, the phone number and testimonial on
the homepage.

